# Politics & Government to be Closed Indefinitely



## PB Moderating Team (May 14, 2009)

Beginning today we are closing the Politics and Government forum indefinitely. If the World/News forum becomes some habitual surrogate, it will get closed as well. The goal is to not reopen P&G. The moderators have been concerned for some time now that this forum affords losing focus of the point for which PB exists. There are other places where politics can be discussed on the web. There was a time when the PB was a pretty unique place for Confessional types, and people who were looking for the depth and camaraderie that could be found in Confessional Christianity. PB has grown significantly and at some point P&G was instituted as an outlet for political sentiments to ease the job of moderating when such spilled out on other forums. The PB is still a unique place, but we (the administrators and moderators) believe some folks would make much more use of what PB is "about" if this forum is removed. It has not escaped our notice that some spend far more time on P&G than the theological forums. With the significant increase in moderators we do not think this move presents any insurmountable problems. We just think it is time to narrow ourselves back down to a theological purpose and leave the political chatter to other groups, Facebook and chat rooms. 

We will simply delete posts of a political nature or edit out such from an otherwise acceptable post. Persistence in posting purely political commentary or links in General or News may result in infractions and loss of posting privileges. Theological discussion that by nature may have some political application (e.g. apt example drawn from current events, etc.) will be handled on a case by case basis.


----------



## Tripel (May 14, 2009)

PB Moderating Team said:


> The PB is still a unique place, but we (the administrators and moderators) believe some folks would make much more use of what PB is "about" if this forum is removed.



I should probably know this, but where can I find an explanation of what the PB is "about"?


----------



## OPC'n (May 14, 2009)

Good! I'm tired of all the depressing news! Nothing we can do about it anyway right now but pray!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2009)

Tripel said:


> PB Moderating Team said:
> 
> 
> > The PB is still a unique place, but we (the administrators and moderators) believe some folks would make much more use of what PB is "about" if this forum is removed.
> ...



I found this...

The PuritanBoard - Why Reformed Theology?



> ...And so, this board embraces the Reformation and it embraces the Reformation's historic confessions because they proclaim Christ and Him crucified. They unabashedly express the full nature of God and the wonder of the great salvation He has brought to His enemies that He loved beforehand.
> 
> The Reformed Confessions also take God seriously for He is not only our Justifier but He is a consuming fire. He is worthy of worship and adoration. He is not some mere transcendant clockmaker but is very near to us and has covenanted with man through human history. He has made promises to save that He Himself kept in the person of Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


----------



## R Harris (May 14, 2009)

So if one wants to discuss Scriptural texts relating to the State/Civil Magistrate/etc, or issues relating to Chapter XXIII of the WCF, or why a Reformed worldview necessitates a believer being concerned about the civil magistrate and what its true function according to Scripture should be, what does one do?


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 14, 2009)

R Harris said:


> So if one wants to discuss Scriptural texts relating to the State/Civil Magistrate/etc, or issues relating to Chapter XXIII of the WCF, or why a Reformed worldview necessitates a believer being concerned about the civil magistrate and what its true function according to Scripture should be, what does one do?



In Defense of a decision that I am not completely sure about, the recent thread on the old and new two kingdoms viewpoints was not in the p&g forum. It was instead in the Theology forum. So as far as I can tell, those types of discussions can continue. P&G has seemed to be more about current events vs. how one theologically views politics in general or even the theological foundations of particular views.

CT


----------



## Galatians220 (May 14, 2009)

It's fine here re: the closure of P&G. An idea occurred to me some time ago; I mulled it over for weeks, weighed the pros and cons - and then came down on the side of confining myself (except for prayers, welcomes and, of course, the NHL Playoffs thread, which will soon be a moot point - ) strictly to the Tea Parlour. 

I *love* the Tea Parlour.  Whoever came up with it is a genius. 

I will not miss P&G, or, well, other threads. "The long, objective perspective" that I subjected my own posts to clearly indicated that this was necessary for me. Guys, be well, be blessed and continue to know that you're being lifted up in prayer. 

Margaret


----------



## Herald (May 15, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen,

The Puritan Board is run by a committee of dedicated administrators and moderators. Our singular goal is to honor the Lord Jesus Christ by maintaining an atmosphere that is conducive to reformed theological discussion. This board is not governed by a heavy hand. In regards to the disposition of the P&G forum, the Puritan Board moderator team has discussed this topic on and off since I have been a moderator (roughly two years). Opinions varied, and apart from some common sense decisions, such as closing P&G on the Lord's Day, we were not rash in our actions. We understand that politics is part of life, and that good Christian people can participate in P&G discussions, all while honoring the Lord. Unfortunately, the P&G forum had developed an inherent negative tone that was dishonoring to God and contrary to Christian profession. When the decision was made to close the P&G forum, it was done after much discussion; understanding that there are members of the Puritan Board who have been circumspect and God-honoring in their posting. There was no rush to judgment. The previous few years of discussion on this topic is proof of the restraint shown by your moderators.

As far as whether other forums will be moderated or closed; understand that your moderator team is constantly evaluating what goes on in the forums. Other forums have had their moments, but they pale in comparison to the highly charged atmosphere in the P&G forum. Unless a forum begins to develop a tone that dishonors God, and/or contradicts the reformed faith, I doubt that you will see action similar to what has recently transpired.

Let me encourage each of you to consider the unique nature of the Puritan Board. We are provided an opportunity to discuss the reformed faith with a broad spectrum of believers that we normally would never interact with. Non-theological discussions, while not specifically prohibited, are not the foundation on which this board is built. Your moderator team is simply trying to maintain the focus of this board on those things that will honor Christ, and reinforce reformed theology. Those things that impede that focus are subject to moderation or removal.


----------

